# Hyatt at Northstar Lake Tahoe



## mikegiannini@hotmail.com (Oct 22, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience trying to use their points to secure mid-week time at this property? I am considering the purchase of the Hyatt Residence Club at another location on the resale market and would use the points at least part of the time to stay in Tahoe. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2016)

Please note that this is a ski resort that is about 10 miles away from Lake Tahoe - between Tahoe Vista and Truckee.  

If you want to ski, it's a nice destination.  

If you want to stay at Lake Tahoe, there are many closer resorts.


----------



## ivywag (Oct 22, 2016)

Hyatt only has a few units at this property as they sold the remainder to Welk Resorts. Thus, getting a week or midweek split isn't easy. They come up occasionally depending upon when you want to visit.  It is about a 20 minute drive to the North Shore of Tahoe.  It is also very close (about 10 minutes) to Truckee which is an up and coming historic little town with great restaurants.  I probably wouldn't buy another Hyatt location planning to trade into Northstar.  Of course you can always request a trade through II into the Welk side.  Welk has way more inventory.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 23, 2016)

We have gotten into Northstar in the past but it is always an unexpected treat vs, a given, to get a reservation. They come up more frequently then a few years back but I would not expect them or buy elsewhere thinking it is easy to trade into.


----------



## davidvel (Oct 23, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that this is a ski resort that is about 10 miles away from Lake Tahoe - between Tahoe Vista and Truckee.
> 
> If you want to ski, it's a nice destination.
> 
> If you want to stay at Lake Tahoe, there are many closer resorts.


This is a bit confusing. This resort is less than 5 miles from the lake. It is about 15 miles to Tahoe City and over 40 miles to South Lake Tahoe. 

I think most would consider Northstar to be a "Lake Tahoe" ski resort.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't remember Northstar being very far from the other Hyatt resort. We went everywhere from there, did hiking, skiing , snow shoeing and hung out at the lake. I would go back even if not skiing.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 23, 2016)

davidvel said:


> This is a bit confusing. This resort is less than 5 miles from the lake. It is about 15 miles to Tahoe City and over 40 miles to South Lake Tahoe.
> 
> I think most would consider Northstar to be a "Lake Tahoe" ski resort.



The OP didn't ask about a "ski resort."  

They said they wanted *"to stay in Tahoe,"* so that's why I responded the way I did.

It is not "in" Tahoe, so whether this is an appropriate destination for the OP depends on whether they want to ski, or whether they want to stay IN Tahoe.  

Lake Tahoe covers a very large area, so hard to say whether the OP was looking for something in North Shore, or South Shore, or a ski resort.

MAP:  https://www.google.com/maps/place/N...49603fee80516!8m2!3d39.2759784!4d-120.1226256


----------



## klpca (Oct 23, 2016)

We loved the location of Northstar, even if not skiing. It's a fairly short drive to the north Tahoe area. Even quicker to Truckee.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## davidvel (Oct 24, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that this is a ski resort that is about 10 miles away from Lake Tahoe - between Tahoe Vista and Truckee.
> 
> If you want to ski, it's a nice destination.
> 
> If you want to stay at Lake Tahoe, there are many closer resorts.





DeniseM said:


> The OP didn't ask about a "ski resort."
> 
> They said they wanted *"to stay in Tahoe,"* so that's why I responded the way I did.
> 
> ...


I'm still not sure what you mean by "at Tahoe" or "IN Tahoe" (_Tahoe_ City, South Lake _Tahoe_, in the water of Lake _Tahoe_ itself?) which is why I clarified. The OP may not know there are many different communities in the  Lake Tahoe area. (Many consider Truckee to be part of the greater "Lake Tahoe" region.) 

I still don't agree with the blanket statement that the resort is 10 miles away from Lake Tahoe.  Many of the great marinas and water ski areas are in North Lake Tahoe, fairly close to this resort.  

You also implied that its a nice destination if you want to ski (implying its not if you don't). That's a bit like saying Mountainside is only a great place if you want to ski. I think others clarified this point.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 24, 2016)

Lets put it this way, its convenient to Truckee and North Shore Tahoe (Kings Beach) / Nevada Stateline Casinos (where there is a Hyatt Casino Hotel).  There are also several golf courses, at Northstar, Truckee, and Kings Beach @ 89 junction.

I've done the drive hundreds of times, I used to teach summer classes in Soda Springs and drove over from there to the casinos and played a lot of golf in the area.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap (Oct 24, 2016)

Last year, we purchased several nights at Northstar Welk prior to our stay at High Sierra. We loved this resort. Very good location and conveniently located.  Much prefer the northshore to southshore as we're not into big crowds and casinos. I did look at one of the Hyatt units. Prefer the Welk side as they are newer and more modern-looking.





davidvel said:


> I'm still not sure what you mean by "at Tahoe" "IN Tahoe" (_Tahoe_ City, South Lake _Tahoe_, in the water of Lake _Tahoe_ itself?) which is why I clarified. The OP may not know there are many different communities in the  Lake Tahoe area. (Many consider Truckee to be part of the greater "Lake Tahoe" region.)
> 
> I still don't agree with the blanket statement that the resort is 10 miles away from Lake Tahoe.  Many of the great marinas and water ski areas are in North Lake Tahoe, fairly close to this resort.
> 
> You also implied that its a nice destination if you want to ski (implying its not if you don't). That's a bit like saying Mountainside is only a great place if you want to ski. I think others clarified this point.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2016)

Many things are a matter of personal preference.

If I wanted to visit Lake Tahoe, I would not stay at a Ski Resort outside of Tahoe.  I would stay right on/near the lake at either North Shore, or South Shore, depending on what kind of experience the OP wants.

*Our own Tahoe timeshare is in South shore, where we can literally walk to Lake Tahoe, restaurants, casinos, etc.  I like that, but some people might like the ski resort location more.

YMMV


----------



## lizap (Oct 24, 2016)

We found Northstar Hyatt/Welk to be located in a very desirable location.  About 10 minutes to Truckee and 15-20 minutes or so to Incline Village and less to some other villages on the west side of the lake.  The road that you take to the west side of the lake comes out south of Incline Village.  Really very convenient.  You've got the best of both worlds here -close to Truckee and the Lake.   As Denise said, really a matter of preference.




DeniseM said:


> Many things are a matter of personal preference.
> 
> If I wanted to visit Lake Tahoe, I would not stay at a Ski Resort outside of Tahoe.  I would stay right on/near the lake at either North Shore, or South Shore, depending on what kind of experience the OP wants.
> 
> YMMV


----------

